# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Washington DC tomorrow....

## MIke R

with 25 6th-8th graders in tow......cant wait to see how this goes with TSA tomorrow morning at 7 A.M.....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

the whole week ought to be an adventure......

will post pics etc here

Eddie has foolishly agreed to feed us all tomorrow night at the restaurant he manages.....

----------


## Grey

MikeR, enjoy the adventure.

----------


## andynap

25 kids on a plane?? Holy moly. Those poor people.  }:|

----------


## MIke R

you betcha....Southwest  Airlines here we come!!

----------


## amyb

It will be a terrific trip-for all. In my experiences, kids on field trips and excursions usually behave very well. Mike, you should be able to keep them all in line. How many helpers will you have?

----------


## MIke R

oh keeping them in line wont be  a problem at all for me.....they know better and they know my tolerance for antics is very very low.....and I do a spring week long field trip every year with them, so this is nothing new..we have a 3 year rotation of Cape Cod, Montreal, and DC.....lot of the kids are here in this town as aspiring Olympic skiers and snow boarders, so traveling is very much in their comfort zone...still..kids will be kids...and all which goes with that!

there are 4  adults going..we dont let parents go...they just make things worse...LOL

----------


## katva

Have a great time!  The weather today in DC was perfect---and is supposed to be great for the next few days--70 degrees and suny, chance of T-storms, and cool at night.  I'll be working in DC tomorrow and Tuesday, and will keep an eye out for a SBH tanned guy with 25 kids in tow!

----------


## MIke R

we will be on bikes from 3 to 5 on some sort of bike tour.....then dinner at The Bottom Line at 630...stop in if you re in the neighborhood

----------


## katva

:thumb up:  
I may do that!

----------


## MIke R

wow.....TSA was painless..and Southwest was very efficient handling check in..we had the kids well prepared and they actually followed directions....at the gate..next stop BWI

----------


## Grey

Nicely done.  Have a safe flight.

----------


## MIke R

had my buddy at Northface donate bright orange t shirts so we cant lose anyone!

----------


## amyb

Brilliant!

----------


## MIke R

great day.......bike tour of the sights....


 






than went to eddies place and eddie treated us great....good food and LOTS of it....what a deal!

 






tomorrow...Capital....and the Newseum....all on the anniversary date of Bin Ladens death...no place I would rather be on that day....oy...

----------


## katva

Sorry I missed you guys!  Late day at work---wouldn't have made it there until 8 or so, and I figured you all would be gone, or on the way out....catch you later!  

Glad you're having fun----DC has so much to see.  I should spend a week sometime, touring my own city!

----------


## MIke R

what a day.....first we visited our state Senators office:





 

 

 



then we went on a search to find our two state statues in the Capitol building


 




and Senator Ayotte provided us a guide to show us the rest of the sites in the building and took  us over to the Capitol from her office in some underground tram which made us bypass the loooooong security line at the Capitol entrance ( we had already  cleared security to get to Senator Ayottes office


 

 


then went to check out the Supreme Court

 

but the coolest part of the day was the 3 hours spent in the Newseum...i could have spent all day there without any problem and want to go back.....the 9/11 floor was beyond belief in scope and depth.....here is the recovered radio tower from the top of the North Tower

 [/img]

----------


## amyb

What wonderful things for the class to see! I am so moved seeing the radio tower that is displayed. A week of feelings that began with the Discovery flying over New York. The new World Trade  tower passing in height the Empire State Building. The anniversary of the Seals successful raid on Bin Laden. The pictures of the new tower and Ricky's report, and now seeing this museum piece. WOW!
I am on overload but so proud of how much has happened these past ten years. The American spirit is alive and well.

God Bless America...

----------


## andynap

Good show.   :thumb up:

----------


## Grey

MikeR, what a great trip you all are having.  What's on the agenda for the rest of the week? 

Amy, you have beautifully articulated many of the same feelings I have had over the last week.

----------


## MIke R

another great day.....started off at the Library of Congress


   
 


then on to the Ford Theater for a wonderful play


 




the to the Smithsonian Museum of Portrait Art


 


and the  we made it fun for them and turned them loose in the Spy Museum for a few hours

----------


## Eddie

It was great having you at the restaurant. I hope everyone enjoyed it. We did... the kids were great.

See you this summer.

----------


## KevinS

> See you this summer.



Oh?  I apparently need to book a 2nd trip to P-Town this summer.

----------


## Eddie

Yes. I'll be up sometime in July. My parents are renting a place somewhere...

----------


## MIke R

looking forward to our Cape get together

----------


## andynap

We should be in  Boston Labor Day.

----------


## MIke R

yes it looks like quite a few small New England forum gatherings shaping up for this summer


anyway today was a full day and we still have things to do this evening yet



first stop Holocaust Museum

 

then Air and Space Musuem




had an AMAZINGLY good lunch at the Native American Museum.....really good

 

then out to Arlington Cemetery

----------


## amyb

They are really covering a lot of ground. Just great!

----------


## MIke R

beautiful evening to go check out the Lincoln Memorial as well as the VietNam and Korean War Memorials.......last night....tomorrow is  a chill day....a little bit of shopping....finish our  trip journals...and catch an evening flight home....


  



a very successful trip.......but glad to be going home

----------


## amyb

Our first trip we lucked in to a cab with the nicest driver.  He got us up close  to the lit up memorials and it was a splendid unexpected bonus.

Love the kindness of strangers that happens from time to time. 

The Lincoln Memorial was the highlight that night. But I also remember the warm glow surrounding the statue of Thomas Jefferson with lights shimmering on the Potomac.

----------


## Grey

MikeR, your trip reports are bringing back great memories of my own high school trip to D.C.  Enjoy the day tomorrow and have a safe flight home.

----------


## andynap

Sounds like you hit it out of the park. I haven't been to DC in ages. Safe flight home.

----------


## katva

Looks like you have had a perfect trip!  The evening photos are beautiful---I love looking at the monuments at night.  The Korean War Memorial is one of my favorites--so haunting!  Have a great last day, and safe travels home!

----------


## MIke R

thanks......sitting at the gate at BWI waitin on the plane....

----------


## katva

:thumb up:  And it looks like you dodged the T-storms which I thought were inevitable for this evening.  No bumpy flight for you all, I hope!

----------


## MIke R

no one has better travel and weather karma than I


no one

and I got the record to prove it....  :Wink:

----------


## MIke R

Wendi is waitin with the  Grey Goose .....5 days "dry"

----------


## katva

:thumb up:  I have good weather karma, too.  Even better parking karma, which helps a LOT on my workdays....happy Grey Goose!

----------

